# 1000w hps



## kletus (Sep 9, 2015)

I'm looking to buy new bulbs since I have no idea how old or brand the bulbs I have are(came with the fixture). Are there better/worse bulbs or are they all about the same? All I know is there is one for veg and one for flower


----------



## Locked (Sep 9, 2015)

Before I switched to all LED I bought all my bulbs at www.1000bulbs.com.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 10, 2015)

I have used 1000W HPS for many many years and have really found no real difference in bulbs.  I look for the bulbs with the most lumens for the best price and go with that.  I personally think you are better off buying less expensive bulbs and changing them out more often.


----------



## kletus (Sep 10, 2015)

Thanks for the advice HL and goddess. Couple more things to get then hopefully get started. Have lots of questions to ask as I go


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 10, 2015)

Ask away.  that is what we are here for.


----------



## kletus (Sep 10, 2015)

For sure. Going to get some pics organized and start a grow thread started.


----------

